# Can't get ppp working

## jmac

Hi there, appreciate any help  :Smile: 

I've completed the 1.0 installation and I am trying to get my modem working. I've compiled ppp as a module but when I try to modprobe ppp_generic I get:

```
/lib/modules/2.4.19-r1/kernel/drivers/net/slhc.o: unresolved symbol _mmx_memcpy

/lib/modules/2.4.19-r1/kernel/drivers/net/slhc.o: /lib/modules/2.4.19-r1/kernel/drivers/net/slhc.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.19-r1/kernel/drivers/net/slhc.o: insmod ppp_generic failed
```

----------

## klieber

Not sure, but googling for "Unresolved symbol: _mmx_memcpy"

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/mini/BTI-PPP/x396.html#AEN423

It's not a concrete answer, but at least it's a start.  Otherwise, try google.com and see what you get.

----------

## jmac

Can anyone tell me what the slhc.o module is? Thanks.

----------

## klieber

 *jmac wrote:*   

> Can anyone tell me what the slhc.o module is? Thanks.

 

Van Jacobsen Header compression, I believe.  Reduces the size of the IP header.

--kurt

----------

